# B*tt Cleavage, Sexy or Non? ...



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sexy or not?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Depends on whose butt it is. Nothing sexy about an over weight guy showing his butt cleavage, especially when it's poking out from his woman thong.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

nubly said:


> Depends on whose butt it is. Nothing sexy about an over weight guy showing his butt cleavage, especially when it's poking out from his woman thong.


Yeah, but everything's okay when it's a physically fit man with his butt poking out from his woman thong. I see it all the time here.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

for women/men of all ages/sizes/heights/faces: uke uke uke uke uke uke


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Is this when somebody's buttcrack is sticking out but not all the way out? 

I like butts to be full moon....and jiggly. 

...bouncing up and down...

And oily wet too.

Preferably of the female gender who is in great shape, of course.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

non


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

If it's a girl with a nice tight a**, then it's pretty hot. It makes you want to see more.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

It really depends.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

What happens she she has to pick something up off the floor.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

that chicks nice but the outfit is really weird


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Handy outfit if you have worms, I suppose.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

monotonous said:


> that chicks nice but the outfit is really weird


:haha


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

That outfit looks ridiculous. The words "_trying too hard_" come to mind --> a very unattractive trait, no matter how 'shapely' you are.

Guy or girl, attractive or unattractive - all I can think when I see people with their asses hanging out is, _"Pull up your pants, you f***ing tool."_

*NO.*


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Why the **** am I sitting here looking at *** cleavage on new years eve...

Thanks, man.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> If it's a girl with a nice tight a**, then it's pretty hot. It makes you want to see more.


diarrhea


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I was unaware that "butt" is a bad word.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sexy:


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

That makes me wet.


----------



## TheWalrus (Jul 6, 2012)

That outfit doesn't look very hygienic. She does have some nice legs though.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Ew.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Is this a real trend?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No i prefer breast.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I've heard of easy access but damn. Guess that dress would push club dancing to a whole new level.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I need to get out more apparently


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

If this is some new fad…..it's definitely not my thing. I'll stick too moderate cleavage and a nice (covered) butt. I like a girl with class not with her *** hanging out the back of her dress lol.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

farfegnugen said:


> I need to get out more apparently


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Feast your eyes.


----------

